# Recommend a PSU for Pentium 4 + Sapphire Radeon HD5450



## rahulbasu (Mar 16, 2012)

I've just upgraded my old Pentium 4 with a Sapphire Radeon HD5450 graphics card. I also have a DVD-RW, a CD-RW, and two HDDs. I'm on a Gigabyte G41M-Combo mobo.

I have a terrible PSU by my local techie (iBall JSW-252 - sorry). 

Which PSU should I get ?

BTW, I'm happy with the Pentium 4 for the moment. For basic tasks, its adequate.

Rahul


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 16, 2012)

I think your present PSU should work as 5450 has very low power consumption.
But if you want to change the PSU then buy a Corsair CX430V2


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2012)

keep your current PSU. it'll work.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2012)

Op has a 250W PSu which +12v amp rating must be low and old P4s ( 775 socket based ) ain't a power efficient cpu - so he better get a new PSu IMO .. even a cheap one like FSP Saga II 350W / 400W Corsair VS450 will do just fine


----------

